# BLI HO N&W J 4-8-4 problem



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, I recently bought a BLI HO N&W J #613 and it worked just great when it put it on the rails. Later, I reversed it off the tracks by accident. Then it started to short circuit on the rails. Any help?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have 22" min. Radius track? Slow down while going reverse?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

check to make sure no parts of the tender or loco frame got bent and are touching the track or wheels.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Couple of suspects that might be causing your shorting after a disaster: 

Check the wheels and the brass or copper wipers that rub on them
for power pickup. If misaligned a wiper could touch an axle and
short.

A wire could have come loose when the loco got jarred. That's an
inside job. 

The Forum guys who own a loco like yours could be a big help.

Don


----------



## cam0527 (May 23, 2013)

SP4460 said:


> Hi, I recently bought a BLI HO N&W J #613 and it worked just great when it put it on the rails. Later, I reversed it off the tracks by accident. Then it started to short circuit on the rails. Any help?


Is the short circuit occurring on the rails period, or in places like turnouts (that's where I'm having trouble with my new BLI locomotive). Don't know if it would help but I did find that resetting is easy - lift off the cover of the tender and you will see a small reset button on the circuit board.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Make sure that the tender trucks did not get turned 180 degrees.


----------



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the long wait and reply. I took it back to my hobby shop the next day i got it replaced it with another J this one is #611.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

SP4460 said:


> Sorry for the long wait and reply. I took it back to my hobby shop the next day i got it replaced it with another J this one is #611.


YEAH!!!! Even better!!! :appl: :smokin:


----------



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> YEAH!!!! Even better!!! :appl: :smokin:


Yep:smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I was in Plano, until 6th grade, then moved to Lavon. I did work in Plano though.

The SP4460 huh? A GS5.


----------



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> I was in Plano, until 6th grade, then moved to Lavon. I did work in Plano though.
> 
> The SP4460 huh? A GS5.


Nice and 4460 is a GS-6 the only surviving GS-6 along with her sister 4449 the famous Daylight GS-4


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

GS-6....Nice! Where is it stored? That would be neat to have it running again!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

:appl::smilie_daumenpos::thumbsup:


----------



## SP4460 (Nov 4, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> GS-6....Nice! Where is it stored? That would be neat to have it running again!


Here's what my J looks like


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Shweeet!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

